# Shark Vacuum



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

I am needing a new vacuum. I am thinking of purchasing a Shark vacuum. I have carpet, tile, and wood floors. Any recommendations on which model ? Thanks


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have the "Navigator plus", got it several years ago at WM, and love it! It's light enough, the swivel is wonderful, and great suction. Can't say enough good about it. I've had Hoovers, Kenmores, and some others, the Shark has them all beat - it's not the most expensive one, but excellent buy.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I got the Shark Navigator Lift Away for Christmas and I love it! We have 2 sets of carpeted stairs in our house and the lift away function is great for vacuuming them without trying to lug the entire vacuum upstairs. The first time I used it, it pulled so much dirt and fur (we have 2 cats and a dog) out of the carpet it was disgusting.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I second or third the Shark Navigator. It has the full seal like the much more expensive Dyson does, at much less cost. 
That seal helps it to suck so much better, and dust and dirt don't go back in the air. 
The only couple of things: If you get where there isn't as much suction, it could be a few decently simple fixes: 
1) Hair wrapped around the beater bar, which is not removable, so you have to lay it down and cut it all away with the bar still attached. 
2) The tubing down in the back might be full of gunk that has it clogged and needs to be separated to be removed. 
3) Clean the two filters. 
My daughter never does these parts. And they definitely causes it to lose a bit of suction. We have had it a year or so now? I like it SO much better, probably for its seal the best. I hated getting blasted with hot, dusty, dirty air with our old Hoover.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Appreciate your replies- I think I will purchase one and replace my heavy shop vac !:nanner:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the liftaway delux as well. It works well. It is a little different because the weight feels like it is more at the top of the handle than with most vacs but you get used to it quick.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Love my Shark lift away! I have my DH take it to the shop once or twice a year and use the air compressor on it. I wash the thick foam filter and let it dry over night. With these two dusty hairballs, we call dogs, I use my vacuum lots! Hope you have as much good luck with yours as I have had with mine!


----------



## DirtRoadCowboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Add me to the list of the Shark Navigator fans! Does a great job, lightweight enough wife can use it anywhere and love the easy swivel action. Best vacuum we've had and we have been thru our share of them over the years!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I will also add. 
If you have a decent amount of hard floors to vacuum, get the one that has the separate hard floor head. It has a nifty microfiber cloth that helps gather up the dust really well. But while you are at it- look into getting the base which makes it move around the room like the old style canister vacs. The one you buy *might* already come with this. That is the only thing- I need to buy that wheely base part soon, before my husband finishes removing the carpet out of the last 2 bedrooms. 
And some extra filters! I need to clean mine more, but don't because I never remember until right when I need to vacuum again, and they can take a couple of days to fully dry. 
Oh, and I *love* that the bar turns off for hard floors as well! And when it is on, it pulls itself right along to make your life easier. 

I was so impressed with my daughter today- I mentioned she never cleans it. She mentioned it was smelling like it needed a tube cleaning the other day. I have been uber busy right now and couldn't get to it and forgot. She and my totally vacuum clueless husband figured out all the nifty tube parts to dismantle and got it cleaned out. See- so easy even the unknowing can fix it back up!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*



Shark Vacuum

Click to expand...

*When I saw the thread title my first two thoughts were:
1: Just how dirty do your sharks get?
and
2: Wouldn't it be easier to just wash them?


----------



## Brent Brown (Mar 28, 2020)

If you're interested in the Shark brand and are looking for articles that compare the differences between the two products. You can visit it via the website: https://bestsharkvacuumreviews.com .They are the experts who can help you solve all about this brand.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Love my shark! Put it up against my DD's Dyson and it out does the Dyson at 1/2 the price!

If you have a Costco membership, check there for best prices


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Better than Dyson.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Shark's are on sale at Costco through today - free delivery.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We have the Shark cordless hand vac. It is fantastic! When our regular Eureka bagless vac no longer works I think I might go with a Shark.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know this is a super late reply,but we just got a shark apex with duo clean (designed for hard floors and carpet) and self cleaning technology and it has been AMAZING. Our dog's hair literally choked our Roomba to death is a few months despite me cleaning it out daily, but the shark never even has one hair left around it's rollers. It comes in a more powerful upright version, but we opted for the smaller lighter stick version to get under furniture and in small spaces


----------



## homesteadingtoday (Oct 4, 2020)

For home I can recommend a Shark vacuum cleaner model NV650. I myself have been using it for over 5 years. I don't have a big apartment and I vacuum twice a week. I really like that it is wireless, it holds a charge for more than 2 hours. In general, a very handy vacuum cleaner. You can read about this model here Top 5 Best Shark Vacuums [2020 Review] - Spotcarpetcleaners. Advantages and disadvantages as well as videos are provided here.


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

No matter which brand you decide upon, I'd recommend you to go cordless. It is good enough nowadays. Will get 95 percent of the job done. You should have a corded one as well, though, for that 5 percent. I personally have Dyson V11 reviewed by https://indoor2outdoor.com/best-vacuum-for-vinyl-plank-flоors/ . Does its job no worse than shark


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We have a Shark Rocket and it works well. My aunt recently bought a Shark model from QHC, or some online market show, and they were getting terrible electric shocks when using it. I don't know if it was a fluke model, or something was damaged, but to relay the store of her husband and son trying it out and getting sparked was almost comical.


----------

